# QR codes?



## JBroida (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone actually use these things? Do you scan them with your phone/tablet if you see them?


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 8, 2012)

Depends on if I'm interested in what they're on or not. I uses Google goggles and it does a great job recognizing these as well as text and even some images. 
It's a good way to save stuff for looking up later.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 8, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 8, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Anyone actually use these things? Do you scan them with your phone/tablet if you see them?



Definitely.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 8, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Definitely.


examples of how you use them?

Personally I've never once seen a QR code that I thought "hey, I really want to scan that". 

But I like the idea of it...would like to find some practical purpose I can use them for.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 8, 2012)

Never.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 8, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> examples of how you use them?
> 
> Personally I've never once seen a QR code that I thought "hey, I really want to scan that".
> 
> But I like the idea of it...would like to find some practical purpose I can use them for.



I was on the train in D.C. this weekend and there was a QR code for a metro map, pretty cool.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 8, 2012)

I know what they are, but never use them.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 8, 2012)

Used it to load Gator's steel composition database once last year :cool2:


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 8, 2012)

We had a Christmas cookie recipe contest at the paper I work at. The winning recipe was sold at Central Market here with the proceeds going to a our goodfellows charity. In central market we had QR codes on all the signs and posters in the store that linked back to the winning recipe online.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd do it for the right business/product/promo.

k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 8, 2012)

If there is an interest in what the scanned code will take me to, then yes. You need to download the scanner app in some cases, I did with my Blackberry. Now in your case Jon, there is a site I ran accross, where you can create one for your store/site.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, I use it them for certain products.


----------



## mano (Feb 8, 2012)

Jon, why're you asking? 

A few days ago a marketing guy came to our office and strongly suggested we have QR codes on our business cards. I wondered how many people actually scan them on their phones. Only a few people I know do, but he said it was the wave of the future.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

I can easily see this becoming much bigger and worthwhile. 

k.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 8, 2012)

mano said:


> Jon, why're you asking?
> 
> A few days ago a marketing guy came to our office and strongly suggested we have QR codes on our business cards. I wondered how many people actually scan them on their phones. Only a few people I know do, but he said it was the wave of the future.



I have never seen one on a business card, but that would be a good idea. Especially if I could scan it and it could add it to my contacts with all the info.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

That is actually a good idea. I am just making business cards up for my teensy weensy business, and I might as well use the other side. Do it Jon, all the cool kids are doing, and the next stop is a tattoo 

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a QR code on my card that adds my contact info to your contacts.

Assuming you have a smart phone...


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 9, 2012)

The business card idea sounds great. I never knew QR code could do that...I always thought it just sent you to a specific URL.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

i just had a run of my business cards done with the qr code on the back, but sara and i were talking about who uses them today and it got me wondering


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i just had a run of my business cards done with the qr code on the back, but sara and i were talking about who uses them today and it got me wondering



What happens when you scan the code on your card?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

it directs you to the website... the thing is, i dont need people having my contact info in their phone or anything like that. I thought about directing people to google maps so they could see where the store was, but the website just seemed easier. Now i'm wondering what else i could have done...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2012)

JBroida said:


> it directs you to the website... the thing is, i dont need people having my contact info in their phone or anything like that. I thought about directing people to google maps so they could see where the store was, but the website just seemed easier. Now i'm wondering what else i could have done...



Website makes the most sense to me. All the information is there (products, hours, contact information, address). Better that than your phone/email or a map which may or may not be necessary.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 9, 2012)

Having Jon on speed dial may be necessary for some...many people here. Being able to do that from just scanning his card would be priceless.


----------



## maxim (Feb 9, 2012)

I have it on my business card too


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 10, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Website makes the most sense to me. All the information is there (products, hours, contact information, address). Better that than your phone/email or a map which may or may not be necessary.



I haven't tried the site on my phone, but I think it would be a good idea to point the QR code to a mobile friendly page (if there isn't one already). Things like the drop down menu on JKI and the flash (I think thats flash) don't always show up nicely on phone browsers.

I was thinking it might be cool to put a qR code on a menu. Have it go to "like" your facebook page, or maybe to a site with pictures of the menu items. I think its neat but i think some will think its cheesy/gimmicky.


----------

